
Fukishima is Worse than Ever - rfreytag
https://cringely.com/2017/02/16/no-fracking-way-fukishima-daiichi-worse-than-ever
======
DrScump
His entire rant is based on _fake news_.

The whole “The radiation levels inside Japan’s damaged Fukushima Daiichi
nuclear reactor No. 2 have soared in recent weeks” is _bogus._

The new, higher readings are from areas _never measured before_ [0]; levels
measured from consistent points are _falling consistently!_

Also note: there are far more comments on this subsequent dupe[1].

[0] [http://blog.safecast.org/2017/02/no-radiation-levels-at-
fuku...](http://blog.safecast.org/2017/02/no-radiation-levels-at-fukushima-
daiichi-are-not-rising/)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13667470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13667470)

------
musicnarcoman
"Your connection is not secure" \- Firefox

(The certificate is only valid for the following names: *.wpengine.com,
wpengine.com)

~~~
tsukikage
...and if you proceed anyway, you get a 404

~~~
rfreytag
I can't edit the URL. It used to be possible in the past but apparently
posters are unable to make that change now.

The URL I am seeing is: [http://www.cringely.com/2017/02/16/no-fracking-way-
fukishima...](http://www.cringely.com/2017/02/16/no-fracking-way-fukishima-
daiichi-worse-ever/)

Maybe a moderator can fix the URL?

